# Anyone like to help develop this forum?



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jan 2009)

If anyone would like to pick out some threads which should be moved and post the links in reply to this, I will move them.

The threads should contain recommendations from Frequent Posters, but we will relax that a little at the start to get it going.

This forum could be very useful. I have got some good contacts from Askaboutmoney in the past. 

Brendan


----------



## WaterSprite (7 Jan 2009)

Best Financial Adviser
Debt Collector Solicitor
GP in Drumcondra (not sure if this is relevant to this thread)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Jan 2009)

Thanks again WateSprite

We discourage recommendations for medical services, so I won't include that one. 

Brendan


----------



## eimsRV (8 Jan 2009)

Brendan,

Couple of questions

Ok to post some requests which don't have much information, but people may add to in the future?
Regarding products, is it going to cause a duplicate putting the info in this section? Example links in the KEY POSTS section in Homes & Gardens already contains quite extensive info on certain products and brands.


Is it possible to break this out in to different categories?
Example:

Motoring
Financial Services
House & Garden
Health & Beauty
Holidays & Travel
Here are a few more of the recommendation threads

Tiler in Dublin
Picture Framing - Dublin
BiFolding Doors - Nationwide
Electrician - Dublin 6
Which SatNav


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jan 2009)

1) This forum is for Financial recommendations only. I will edit the title.

2) We discuss other recommendations at http://www.askaboutmoney.com/forumdisplay.php?f=74

3) The point about allowing the OP to reply to the thread is that they might say something like "Any recommend a tiler"? There is often a follow up question from someone else e.g. "where?"

4) It's not for discussion of products e.g. which Sat Nav. It's for services.

Thanks for those links, they are in the other forum now


----------

